# HD/Arthritis Treatments: Adequan, Cartrophen & Gold Bead Therapy



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

From various people I've been referred to the 3 treatments mentioned in the title.

My local vet doesn't know about any of them but promises to look into them for me.

I emailed the specialist that did the xrays and his response was (to summarize):

Adequan: Never heard of it. Have any of our European members ever heard of it???

Cartrophen: He feels Cujo isn't at the point where he would need this, says it is a very expensive treatment that they usually only resort to for "hopeless cases." This seems weird to me seeing that the average cost is $15/shot in the countries it's available in. I can't however figure out if this is a pain-relief type product or supposed to help arthritic buildup, which is what has been suggested to me by several knowledgable people.

Gold Bead Therapy: Apparently it's popular in Germany, but he says the results have been disappointing and many of their clients have tried it before coming to them, all with no success with the gold bead therapy. I am skeptical myself but i've read a few studies that suggest it's benefits. He suggests accupuncture as an alternative.

Anyone have any thoughts or experiences with this? I am a tad confused about the conflicting information I am getting here on the Cartrophen.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

My sister give her dog with severe ED Adequan injections every few months. This is a dog who was diagnosed with ED at 4 months old, and is now 8 or 9 years old and still doing well. He has some pain, but it's manageable. It's usually something the vet will administor, but her vet was willing to give her a vial of it and she does it on an as needed basis, with his supervision.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

He might be mixing up Cartrophen with Carprofen(rimadyl) - entirely different stuff
http://www.entirelypets.com/novox.html
It only cost me about 200 bucks for the series of 4 shots of Cartrophen and I saw good results in the dogs that got it.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

His reference to the price is what confused me, I will check and make sure he doesn't mean Rimadyl, but i'm pretty sure he meant Cartrophen.

I might contact the University of Liege some time in the future. Cujo's fine for now so no real rush, but I hear they have an excellent Vet department. I know University vet's in Florida are usually pretty up to date on the newer products.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Obviously not in Europe, but my dog got Legend and Adequan injections weekly (loading doses), than monthly. I attribute those injections to my dog having good mobility for an additional 2 years. (shoulder and both elbow issues). For his worst hip, we did total hip replacement when he was 10, and he recovered within 1 month, no problems from the surgery.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Kadi when was your sisters dog first given treatment? I also have a younge dog with mild ED. Vet told me adequan shots have even showed to slow or stop further damage, so was suggested we use it in a young dog. Vets here will also give the vile to administer at home, to help cut costs but they wanted me to come in first to learn where to place it and how deep.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I read something somewhere that Cartrophen is comparable to Adequan, where Adequan is sold in the US, Cartrophen is sold in Canada and Europe. 



> They're equivalent products made by different companies. Adequan is sold in the US. Cartrophen is sold in Canada and Europe. One advantage to Cartrophen is that it is given sub-q rather than IM. Adequan may work just as well when given sub-q, but the product instructions say to give it IM.


Does that sound right?

In which case I should be looking into who can do cartrophen rather than adequan.


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> From various people I've been referred to the 3 treatments mentioned in the title.
> 
> My local vet doesn't know about any of them but promises to look into them for me.
> 
> ...


Seems to be popular with equine vets:

http://www.ctrdvm.com/html/equinehealthcare.html
http://www.luitpoldanimalhealth.com/Adequan_balanced.htm
http://www.vmd.gov.uk/espcsite/Documents/112481.DOC




> Cartrophen: He feels Cujo isn't at the point where he would need this, says it is a very expensive treatment that they usually only resort to for "hopeless cases." This seems weird to me seeing that the average cost is $15/shot in the countries it's available in. I can't however figure out if this is a pain-relief type product or supposed to help arthritic buildup, which is what has been suggested to me by several knowledgable people.


I really think your vet has got the wrong end of the stick on this and is confusing it with carprophen.

Cartrophen is certainly licensed for use on dogs in the UK. It is not a pain relief medication, but should help prevent deterioration of cartilage. It can be bought online with a prescription here in the UK:

http://www.viovet.co.uk/p1792/Cartr...ct_info.html?gclid=CIG__feU5JICFQQx1Aod_mZb3Q
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/prodinfo.asp?number=CARTROPH
http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-3057-cartrophen-vet-injection.aspx


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Ian. I just emailed the vet back to clarify whether he meant Carprofen or Cartrophen.

I get the impression that it isn't available in mainland Europe, as the countries I know it's available in all seem to be governed by your Queen: UK, Canada, Australia.

I am curious whether there would be some way around that. But bringing a dog to the UK for 4 weeks in a row would be a pain in the ass and expensive  I'll spend when I have to, but that's a little overboard


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Thanks Ian. I just emailed the vet back to clarify whether he meant Carprofen or Cartrophen. What he said about Cartrophen didn't sit right with me.
> 
> I get the impression that it isn't available in mainland Europe, as the countries I know it's available in all seem to be governed by your Queen: UK, Canada, Australia.


I'll see if we can re-annex Calais as part of the UK (despite it being a dump)!



> I am curious whether there would be some way around that. But bringing a dog to the UK for 4 weeks in a row would be a pain in the ass and expensive


I think there must be ways around it, but I would think the vet at the university (or even a specialist equine vet) would be able to find a sensible option available in Belgium.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

My local vet ordered me up some Cartrophen, so we're gonna give that a shot (no pun intended, although I think its a pretty good one  ). Only double the price of the UK  But hassle free and around the corner, so I'll pay the premium!


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

goud injecties: nog geen zeer goede resultaten van gehoord
rimadyl: pijnstiller en ontstekingsremmer

adequan/corthophen: ken ik niet, klinkt als een steroide wat rechtstreeks gewricht in wordt gespoten? Klinkt logisch, dat dat alleen in de zwaardere gevallen gegeven wordt.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Adequan lijkt n glucosamine injectie te zijn, en gaat idd vaak (maar niet altijd) direct de gewricht in. Maar dat kost 350 euro voor alleen de produkt zelf, en is even effectief (of misschien minder zo) dan Cartrophen.

Cartrophen is n "Disease Modifying Drug," zo geen steroid. Het vermindert de verdere opbouw van artritis. De specialist zij me dat ze het vroeger gebruikten, maar het was zeer duur, en vonden dat de resultaten van Doils** als supplement was even goed. Maar ja, ik heb 't er wel voor over om te proberen. Kan geen kwaat he.

Het Cartrophen bij de specialist te Antwerpen zou waarschijnlijk wel tegen de 350 euro lopen. Ze moeten ook (duur) consultaties rekenen per injectie (4x). Plus nog na Antwerpen te moeten kost dan ook weer tijd en geld. Mn locaal dierenarts heeft het gebestelt voor ~120 euro, en denk dat ze maar 1 consultatie van 20 a 30 euro rekenen om het kuur van 4 weken uit te voeren. Dat is nog wel te doen.

**Doils: Vit E + geconcentreerd medisch kwaliteit Omega 3 vis olie met hoge DHA en lager EPA, dus de tegengestelde van normaal zalm olie. Word in Belgie gemaakt.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Are you saying cartrophen is 350 euro's ?? for how much and how is it administered pills/injections ??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Injections.

Unfortunately, not available in the U.S. yet. Canada, yes.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Like Adequan, it is formulated to promote the regrowth of cartilage and synovial fluid. Cartrophen Vet, Adequan, Cosequin, etc., are meant to work the same way.

They are not the same thing with different names, though. (I'm mentioning that because I read somewhere that Cartrophen Vet was the same product as Adequan with a different name.) 

(And of course, Cartrophen is totally unrelated to Carprophen, which is Rimadyl.)


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Sorry. In English, quick summary:

Specialist vet charges (probably) close to 350 euros for Cartrophen and the consultations to inject it. They told me it was very expensive so they dont use it anymore, I attribute the high cost to the cost of consultations moreso than the product.

My local vet told me she can get it for me for around 120 euros, and make me a deal on consultations.

In the UK it is about 60 euros for the meds, but in Belgium I assume it has to come from out of the country (the UK maybe??) so I'm sure there's alot of markup and shipping expense in there.

The treatment is a series of 4 injections (one a week for 4 weeks), and re-given annually, with a dosage of 0.3ml/10kg of dog weight and I THINK it comes in a 10ml bottle. So depending on the expiration date, it might be good for 2 years of treatment?? Maybe 3 for a 32kg dog?


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I wish we had more reply's regarding results users have had. Maybe specifics on vet suggested uses? Looks like I will have to talk with my vet again, it's been awhile.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Kadi when was your sisters dog first given treatment? I also have a younge dog with mild ED. Vet told me adequan shots have even showed to slow or stop further damage, so was suggested we use it in a young dog. Vets here will also give the vile to administer at home, to help cut costs but they wanted me to come in first to learn where to place it and how deep.


I'll have to check with her, but her dog was diagnosed with ED at 4 months, it's a pretty severe case. And I know he's been on the Adequan for at least 4 years (I think he just turned 9), possibly more like 5 or 6 years.


----------



## Connie Doan (Nov 14, 2007)

I am wondering if cartrophen would be a good solution for my 4 year old who has both spondylosis and cauda equina. So I googled it and found this interesting article: http://www.arthritis.au.com/pain/pain_mast.htm


----------

